# Adoptable GSD in Illinois (img heavy)



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

If Bear were a bit older I'd be begging my hubby right now. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Also Moose!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh my gosh! Look at this stunning sable coated boy. I wish!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

So many warnings though. Must be the only dog, not good with cats or young children. I would maybe take the first one and that’s it. Even so, he’s not good with small dogs.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> So many warnings though. Must be the only dog, not good with cats or young children. I would maybe take the first one and that’s it. Even so, he’s not good with small dogs.


 Sure but they will be a great match for someone!


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> Sure but they will be a great match for someone!


Yes, experienced owners. I hate to see someone adopt a shelter dog and return it.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Yes, experienced owners. I hate to see someone adopt a shelter dog and return it.


Absolutely. I believe that's why there are so many warnings. So as to properly match someone. Hopefully the shelters and subsequent organizations are doing their due diligence to vet potential owners.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

There are a lot of stray German shepherds in Chicago. Thats weird. Poor Angie, someone needs to go get that girl.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor pups, breaks my heart.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> There are a lot of stray German shepherds in Chicago. Thats weird. Poor Angie, someone needs to go get that girl.


Yes my heart absolutely went out to her.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> Poor pups, breaks my heart.


I fell in love with every single dog. So hard to think about these beautiful, sentient and aware beings with no permanent place to call home.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you moderator for correcting my title. I appreciate it.


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

So many beautiful surrendered pups. Very sad.😔


----------

